# Grandmaster Eduardo Castor



## Dirty Dog (Jul 15, 2019)

Yesterday, 7/14/19, Grandmaster Eduardo Castor, 9th Dan Taekwondo Moo Duk Kwan passed away, surrounded by friends, and family. He leaves behind a legacy with hundreds of students, black belts, and masters.
RIP Grandmaster. It was an honor to know you.
Master Mark A Cochran


----------



## dvcochran (Jul 15, 2019)

So sorry for the loss.
It is great to hear about the impact someone made with theirs life in this thing we all love so much. 
My prayers for his family, students, and friends.


----------



## Buka (Jul 15, 2019)

R.I.P.


----------



## Bruce7 (Jul 15, 2019)

I am sorry to hear of your loss.
I am glad you honored him, by speaking of his legacy.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 15, 2019)

.


----------

